# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  77-93 Tonte/Promenades/garde chien Chelles

## RyuDesChats

Bonjour,

je fais depuis un long moment les ballades de toutous dont les "maîtres" travaillent toute la journée à paris, ceci dit j'habite un petit bled (courtry) et me rendre à paris quotidiennement m'use prodigieusement ! Du coup j'aimerais trouver quelque chose de plus proche pour me faciliter la vie  :Smile: 

je propose des ballades, ou de la garde si affinité il y a, sachant que je suis en maison avec jardin et petite famille : 3 félins et une chienne de 2ans (10kg), tous sociables. Je précise tout de même que la maison n'est pas bien grande, donc en terme de gabarit c'est à voir. J'ai des bases ultra solide en chien, je redresse parfois des cas un peu difficile si besoin et j'ai le PERMIS pour chien cat (vous savez, l'énorme fumisterie qui vous donne L'AUTORISATION d'avoir des chiens subissant le délit de sale gueule ?).

Edit : je n'ai pas su ou me proposer pour la tonte, j'ai une tondeuse chien si vous voulez faire une remise à zéro capillaire à votre compagnon pour l'été si ça vous tente, n'hésitez pas à me contacter !

Bonne journée à tous !

----------

